# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  1920 GIBSON K2 MANDOCELLO in NASHVILLE, TN

## Greg Stec

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=54037
A CraigsList listing.
No interest here.
Just spreading the news

----------

